# Das Angeln mit dem toten Köderfisch



## Anglersuchti (17. November 2010)

Hallo Sportsfreunde, 
ich nehme mir schon lange vor einen produktiven Thread zu schreiben. Ich habe erst dieses Jahr die Prüfung gemacht und mich seit damals intensiv in diesem Forum zum Thema Angeln weitergebildet. Ich möchte mich ganz herzlich bei euch allen für das Wissen bedanken das ihr mir anvertraut habt.
Nun zum Thema, in diesem Thread kann/soll jeder seine Tipps und Tricks zum Angeln mit dem Köderfisch schildern. Es können auch Berichte verfasst werden zum Angeln mit dem Köderfisch (allgemein oder zu einer speziellen Fischereiart mit dem Köderfisch). Man sollte schauen dass Informationen nicht zu oft vorkommen, damit der Thread nicht langweilig wird, für die, die ihn vom Anfang aus mitverfolgen.  Aber besser schreibt man etwas 2 mal, als es gar nicht zu schreiben, weil man nicht Zeit hat den ganzen Thread durchzulesen. Dieser Thread soll auch als Stütze für Angelneulinge werden. Ich würde es lobenswert finden wenn man falls jemand eine Frage hat nicht immer sagt er soll die Board-/Googlesuche verwenden, denn dieser Thread ist auch zum Fragen da, denn oft ist es wirklich nicht einfach sich die gesuchte Information unter den ganzen Beiträgen herauszusuchen. 

Ich möchte den Anfang machen und ein paar Informationen nennen die mir geholfen haben meine ersten Fische mit dem Köderfisch zu fangen.
  -Beim Hechtangeln auf Grund  ist es sehr effektiv dem Köderfisch eine Duftspur hinzugeben, z.B. Aromen, einritzen des Köderfisches… Durch den Geruch werden auch Hechte aus einer größeren Entfernung auf den Köder aufmerksam. Den Köderfisch ziehe ich mit einer Ködernadel auf ein Vorfach mit einem 4er Drilling. Als Bebleiung beim Grundangeln habe ich sehr gerne Birnenbleie.
  -Beim Aalangeln ritze ich die Köderfische gerne seitlich 2/3 mal ein, damit der gute Geruchsinn des Aals provoziert wird. Ich fische auf Aal hauptsächlich mit der Pose. Den Köderfisch lasse ich dabei knapp über den Grund schweben. Durch die Pose erkennt man jeden kleinen Zupfer.
  - Beim Zanderangeln nehme ich fast immer Rotaugen. Ich fische auf Zander meist am Grund. Einzelhaken sind sehr gut zum anhaken es Köderfisches geeignet, da sie den vorsichtige Zander nicht so sehr stören wie Drillinge. Wichtig ist dass man beim Zanderangeln nicht zu früh anschlägt, damit man den Zander sicher hakt und ihm nicht den Köderfisch aus dem Maul reißt bevor der Zander ihn richtig gepackt hat. So eine Minute sollte als Wartedauer reichen.
  Ich freue mich schon auf eure Beiträge, ein üppiges Petri Heil, 
  euer Anglersuchti


----------



## Anglerprofi05 (17. November 2010)

*AW: Das Angeln mit dem toten Köderfisch*

Ich würd noch kleiner schreiben.|bigeyes


----------



## Anglersuchti (17. November 2010)

*AW: Das Angeln mit dem toten Köderfisch*

Du hast recht, die Schrift ist war zu klein. Ich habe den Text auf Word geschrieben, deswegen war die Schrift anders. Jetzt habe ich die Schrift wie man sieht größer gemacht. Zurück zum Thema, ich freue mich auf weitere Antworten. MfG Anglersuchti


----------



## Spaceguppy (17. November 2010)

*AW: Das Angeln mit dem toten Köderfisch*

Moin,

Zu deinem letzten Punkt:
wichtig ist, dass man schnell anschlägt, um Untermaßige nicht zu verangeln. Bei einem System aus zwei Ryder-Haken 
geht da nix schief.
Im Gegenteil ist das Warten sehr viel riskanter. Ich kann nur dazu raten, im Sommer mal selbst den Zander zu geben und mit der vermeintlich sensiblen Montage auf Reise zu schwimmen... 

Gruß
Christian


----------



## Anglersuchti (17. November 2010)

*AW: Das Angeln mit dem toten Köderfisch*

Hallo Spacegruppy, in dem Gewässer wo ich angle sind vorwiegend kleine und mittlere Zander. Die brauchen lange bis sie einen KöFi schlucken. Ich habe noch keinen Zander gefangen der den Köderfisch geschluckt hatte. Ich sage ja nicht man soll eine Zigarettenkänge lang warten, wie viele behaupten, aber eine Minute sollte man schon warten (meines Erachtens), da besteht an meinen Gewässer keine Gefahr. Sonst ist jeder dritte Biss ein Fehlbiss. Natürlich gebe ich dir recht wenn du ein Gewässer mit vielen großen Zandern hast und du sie zurücksetzen willst. Danke jedenfalls für die Antwort, mfG Anglersuchti


----------



## Elfchen_19 (17. November 2010)

*AW: Das Angeln mit dem toten Köderfisch*



Spaceguppy schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> Zu deinem letzten Punkt:
> wichtig ist, dass man schnell anschlägt, um Untermaßige nicht zu verangeln. Bei einem System aus zwei Ryder-Haken
> ...



|good:.... geht übrigens selbst mit zwei (6er oder 8er-) Drillingen am selbst gebastelten Stahlvorfach - diesen Sommer mehrfach erfolgreich getestet - alle Zander waren nach (sehr kurze Wartezeit bis zum Anhieb) so gut gehakt, dass sie mühelos wieder zurück konnten - egal ob groß oder klein!

"Flöten gegangen" ist mir von denen auch keiner - wie auch die interessierten Hechte herzhaft zubeissen konnten :m.

Eddy #h


----------



## NickAdams (17. November 2010)

*AW: Das Angeln mit dem toten Köderfisch*

Lieber mal einen Anhieb ins Leere setzen als einen untermaßigen Fisch zu verangeln.
 Mit zwei Mehrfachhaken, egal ob Zwilling oder Drilling, am Köfi als Sofortanschlagsystem montiert, sitzen die Anhiebe ohnehin so gut wie immer. 

So long,

Nick


----------



## Reborn84 (17. November 2010)

*AW: Das Angeln mit dem toten Köderfisch*

Ich warte meistens auch etwas länger. Ne halbe Zigarettenlänge. Was das Zanderangeln angeht, benutze ich nie Einzelhaken.Ich hatte oft das Pech das der Einzelhaken net richtig sitzt und mir die Fische kurz vorm Ufer dann entwischt sind -.-. Seitdem ich den Ryderhaken verwende läuft alles bestens.


----------



## Anglersuchti (17. November 2010)

*AW: Das Angeln mit dem toten Köderfisch*

Tolle Antworten, das mit den 2 Haken und damit einen sofortigen Anschlag zu machen werde ich nächstes Jahr versuchen. Nun ist aber bei mir die Angelsaison leider vorbei, man darf nicht mehr angeln gehen. Aber im Forum sich auf das nächste Jahr vorbereiten kann man immer. Eine Information ist mir noch eingefallen. Ich empfehle VMC Haken. Die dringen besser in das harte Maul von z.B. Hechten ein, weil sie schärfer sind. 
Ist eigentlich der Wiederstand zu groß wenn man über den Freilauf auf Zander auf Grund angelt? Denn bis jetzt habe ich immer den Bübel aufgemacht um den Wiederstand ganz zu eliminieren. Ich freue mich schon auf eure Antworten, mfG euer Anglersuchti


----------



## erT (17. November 2010)

*AW: Das Angeln mit dem toten Köderfisch*



Anglersuchti schrieb:


> Ich empfehle VMC Haken [...], weil sie schärfer sind.



...als?


----------



## Anglersuchti (17. November 2010)

*AW: Das Angeln mit dem toten Köderfisch*

Als: Balzer CAMTEC Speci Drilling. 
Eine weitere Information die mir wichtig für die Raubfischanglerei vorkommt: Das Hechtangeln habe ich mit dem Sänger Hardmono in 0,35 begonnen. Ja, mittlerweile weiß ich auch das das zu dünn ist, allerdings wurde es auch bei kleinen Hechten schon schwer beschädigt. Also ist auch das Material nicht das beste, ich bezweifle dass dieses Material in 0,60 einem großen und kampfstarken Hecht standhält. Nächstes Jahr werde ich das Hardmono von Jackson mit 11,8kg Tragkraft testen. Das soll besser sein.


----------



## vermesser (17. November 2010)

*AW: Das Angeln mit dem toten Köderfisch*



Anglersuchti schrieb:


> Eine weitere Information die mir wichtig für die Raubfischanglerei vorkommt: Das Hechtangeln habe ich mit dem Sänger Hardmono in 0,35 begonnen. Ja, mittlerweile weiß ich auch das das zu dünn ist, allerdings wurde es auch bei kleinen Hechten schon schwer beschädigt. Also ist auch das Material nicht das beste, ich bezweifle dass dieses Material in 0,60 einem großen und kampfstarken Hecht standhält. Nächstes Jahr werde ich das Hardmono von Jackson mit 11,8kg Tragkraft testen. Das soll besser sein.


Hardmono jeder Art ist für das Angeln mit Köfi Schwachsinn, da es in hechttauglicher Stärke steifer und auffälliger ist als dünner Stahl! Außerdem wird es beim Angeln mit Fisch oft überbissen, grade von großen Fischen! Und daß das Zeug nicht hundertprozentig hechtsicher ist, sollte bekannt sein!
Ich verwende es nur zum Spinnangeln in sehr klaren Gewässern oder wenn es mit kleinen Spinnern auf Barsch geht, um dabei eine gewisse Sicherheit zu haben!
Generell finde ich, daß tote Fische deutlich besser fangen, wenn er bewegt wird, also an der Pose zuppeln oder auf Grund langsam ein Stück ziehen! Und der Fisch sollte außer auf Aal nicht direkt am Grund sein sondern kurz drüber!


----------



## erT (17. November 2010)

*AW: Das Angeln mit dem toten Köderfisch*

Was gibt es für einen Grund, bei stationär gefischtem Köder, besonders bei einem Naturköder (du sagst selbst, dass du mit dem Anschlag länger wartest) nicht mit Stahl oder Titan zu fischen? 
In meinen Augen sehr fahrlässig, wo du doch selbst gemerkt hast, dass Hardmono nicht sehr abriebfest ist!


----------



## Anglersuchti (17. November 2010)

*AW: Das Angeln mit dem toten Köderfisch*

Ja, beim Grundangeln ist Stahl unschlagbar. Bei Posenmontangen aber für 3-4m Tiefe wo noch viel Tageslicht ist und die Hechte daduch gut sehen bekommt man mit Hardmono viel mehr Bisse. Bei einem dicken, halbwegs weichen und guten Hardmono hoffe ich wird sich das insgesammt auszahlen. Was Hardmono oder Stahl mit der Wartezeit des Anschlags zu tun hat verstehe ich nicht. Bewegte Köder sind wirklich eine interessante Sache. Hat jemand Erfahrung beim Angeln mit dem KöFi und der Segelpose? Wenn ja, bitte schildert mir eure Erfahrungen. 
MfG, euer Anglersuchti


----------



## vermesser (18. November 2010)

*AW: Das Angeln mit dem toten Köderfisch*



Anglersuchti schrieb:


> Was Hardmono oder Stahl mit der Wartezeit des Anschlags zu tun hat verstehe ich nicht. Bewegte Köder sind wirklich eine interessante Sache.



Ganz einfach: Beim Spinnangeln kriegt der Hecht das Vorfach fast nie zwischen die Zähne, da der Köder in Bewegung ist und man tendenziell auf Hecht recht große Köder nimmt.

Ich habe zumindest noch nie einen Hecht auf Hardmono beim Blinkern verloren, verwende allerdings auch sehr dickes. Und zwar aus zwei Gründen: Da das Zeug eh fast unsichtbar ist, ist die Dicke Wurst. Außerdem ist es dann schön steif, was eine ähnliche Wirkung wie eine Spinnstange hat und wirksam das Verfangen von Drillingen im Vorfach verhindert.

Mittlerweile verwende ich aber fast nur noch Stahl- ist billiger, robuster und die Zahl der Bisse nimmt sich nix. Einzig auf Rapfen oder Barsch nehm ich es als Sicherheit gegen Zufallshechte.

Die Tarnung muss man dann allerdings auch konsequent durchziehen, also auch klare oder unauffällige Schnur verwenden. Es gibt ja auch so Experten, die dünnes Hardmono als Vorfach nehmen und daran ne dunkle oder knallgelbe Schnur knöpern. Wenns um die Sichtbarkeit geht, kann ich dann auch gleich Stahl nehmen, zumal der dünner ist.

Hardmono ist aus meiner Sicht zum Köderfischangeln deshalb Mist, weil der Fisch das Vorfach sehr häufig überbeißt, also mit den Zähnen ans Vorfach kommt. Und mit jedem Zentimeter zwischen den Zähnen steigt das Risiko. Außerdem ist das Zeug so steif, daß es einen Zander oder Aal mehr stört als sehr dünner Stahl.

Mit Segelpose hab ich noch nicht geangelt. Wenn dann mit aufgepumpten Köfis und Tiroler Hölzel und dann ab und an kurbeln...oft kommt der Biss dabei oder kurz danach...

Oder mit Pose und ebenfalls ab und an zuppeln, am besten so, daß der Fisch dann wieder runter taumelt...auch hierbei beißt es oft dabei oder unmittelbar danach.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (18. November 2010)

*AW: Das Angeln mit dem toten Köderfisch*

Lauter Theorien hier...


1. Anschlag
Gerade beim Zander kann der Anschlag durchaus sofort kommen, gerade bei kleineren Köderfischen oder Fetzen. Ich verwende meist 4er oder 6er Drillinge. Wenn ich weiß, dass keine Untermaßigen zu erwarten sind, warte ich auch ein wenig länger, ansonsten machts nach 2 Metern Wumms.

2. Vorfach
Ich fische seit Jahren mit Seven Strand in 6,8 kg. Beim Spinnfischen, beim Ansitzen, beim Hechtfischen, auf Zander, in sichtigen Gewässern genauso wie in trüben...
Und ich fange gut, also was soll´s? Nur wenn definitiv nicht mit Hechten zu rechnen ist, kommt irgendeine 30er Mono als Vorfach drauf.

3. Methode
Ob auf Grund oder kurz darüber ist Geschmacks- bzw. Glaubenssache. Ich mach mir keine Mühe und schmeiß das Zeug einfach rein, der Köder liegt also auf Grund. Wenn der Zander zieht, findet er den Köder, außer er ist im Schlamm versunken (aber an solchen Stellen fischt man auch nicht auf Zander).
Beim Hechtfischen ist mir das stationäre Angeln zu langweilig. Drachkovitsch ist hier das Zauberwort, oder gleich Kunstköderfischen.

4. Köder
Auf Zander fische ich nur mit Fetzen, will heißen, mit den Schwanzteilen von Lauben, Rotaugen..., am liebsten mit solchen, die sich schon aus dem Maul eines Fisches gepopelt habe. Eingerissen, entschuppt, weich..., so sieht mein bevorzugter Zanderköder aus. 

So, das fällt mir jetzt auf die Schnelle dazu ein.
#h


----------



## vermesser (18. November 2010)

*AW: Das Angeln mit dem toten Köderfisch*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Lauter Theorien hier...



Hihi, stimmt. Und Du hast mit vielen Sachen recht, manches macht man gern komplizierter, als es ist.

FISCHE SIND GRUNDSÄTZLICH DOOF UND INSTINKTGETRIEBEN!

Wenn der Köder einem Fisch begegnet und ins Beuteschema passt, dann wird er gefressen. Ganz einfach. Der Schlüssel zum Erfolg liegt in der Stelle und dem Köder, nicht in der Montage, der Gerät oder sonstwas. Fische sind nicht "misstrauisch", das setzt kognitive Fähigkeiten voraus, die kein Fisch hat. Und ein Hecht beißt nicht deshalb nicht in einen Fisch, weil er an Stahl hängt, sondern weil was anderes nicht passt. Gleiches gilt für Zander, die sind nicht vorsichtiger oder misstrauischer als Hechte, sondern sie jagen ganz anders, weshalb sie mit Hechtködern und Methoden schlecht zu fangen sind.

Genausowenig wie Karpfen intelligenter als Brassen sind...die Brassen sind nur schneller, weil zahlreicher...und auch ein 40Pfünder wird nicht überlistet, sondern der Köder war grad da, wo er gefressen hat.

Ich denke, mindestens zwei Drittel der Angler unterschätzen die Denkfähigkeit von Fischen massiv.


----------



## Anglersuchti (18. November 2010)

*AW: Das Angeln mit dem toten Köderfisch*

Hat jemand von euch schon mal Erfolg gehabt als Köder nur den Kopf eines Fisches zu nehmen. Irgendwie kommt mir vor da ist nichts essbares dabei, und deswegen kommt es mir seltsam vor dass das Zandern und Aalen gefällt.
Aber in einem alten Anglerbuch meines Vaters schwärmt der Autor davon. Was empfiehlt ihr mir als grüne und dadurch getarnte Schnur zum Spinnen? Climax Spin-Line müsste ok sein, oder? Wie sehen die Gewässer aus an denen ihr angelt? Das wäre interessant zu wissen um zu verstehen warum ihr so angelt. Das Gewässer an dem ich angle ist ca. 1000*500m groß, bis zu 4-5m tief, warm, mit trübem/grünem Wasser. Man tarf nur Montagen mit max. 2 Haken verwenden, Echolot ist verboten. Der Boden ist schlammig.


----------



## Ossipeter (18. November 2010)

*AW: Das Angeln mit dem toten Köderfisch*

Ich habe schon sehr gute Zander mit halben Köderfischen (Kopf auf Grund) gefangen. Vorteil fliegt um einiges weiter als ein ganzer Köfi.


----------



## sevone (18. November 2010)

*AW: Das Angeln mit dem toten Köderfisch*



vermesser schrieb:


> Ich denke, mindestens zwei Drittel der Angler unterschätzen die Denkfähigkeit von Fischen massiv.



Das passt inhaltlich nicht ganz zu deinem Trööt, oder?

Zum aktiven Fischen auf Hecht:
Ich bevorzuge anstatt des Drachko-Systems das Jim-Vincent-"System". Das hat meiner Meinung nach mehrere Vorteile:

1. Es ist deutlich einfacher und schneller zu montieren
2. Der Fisch hält länger als am Drachko-System
3. Der Fisch lässt sich sehr unauffällig und sehr langsam   präsentieren
4. Der Fisch bleibt nicht so leicht an Hindernissen hängen und "fängt" nicht so leicht Dreck

Der Nachteil gegenüber dem Drachko-System ist jedoch, dass der Köder nur mit einem Drilling ausgestattet ist. Daher muss muss man bei Verwendung größerer Köderfische mit mehr Fehlbissen leben oder dem Räuber etwas Zeit geben.


----------



## vermesser (18. November 2010)

*AW: Das Angeln mit dem toten Köderfisch*

@ Sevone: Hast ja recht. Is trotzdem so. 

Is das Jim Vincent System das, wo das Vorfach einfach durch den Fisch gezogen wird und der Drilling im äh...Hinterteil steckt?


----------



## sevone (18. November 2010)

*AW: Das Angeln mit dem toten Köderfisch*

Ja, genau das ist es!


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (18. November 2010)

*AW: Das Angeln mit dem toten Köderfisch*



sevone schrieb:


> Das passt inhaltlich nicht ganz zu deinem Trööt, oder?
> 
> Zum aktiven Fischen auf Hecht:
> Ich bevorzuge anstatt des Drachko-Systems das Jim-Vincent-"System". Das hat meiner Meinung nach mehrere Vorteile:
> ...


 

Interessant!
Ich fische ab und zu sowas ähnliches. Den Drilling so auffädeln, dass ein Haken etwa in der Mitte der Rückenflosse am Rücken im Fleisch sitzt und das Vorfach aus dem Maul wieder austritt. Dann eventuell vor das Maul ein paar große Schrotbleie und los gehts.
Nachteil:
Mit der Zeit krümmt sich der Köfi zu einer Banane zusammen, da kein Draht eine Versteifung bewirkt.


----------



## antonio (18. November 2010)

*AW: Das Angeln mit dem toten Köderfisch*

kohlmeise das krümmen des köfis kannst du verhindern in dem du den köfi am vorderen teil am vorfach befestigst.
skizze ist zwar nicht schön aber selten.

antonio


----------



## Anglersuchti (18. November 2010)

*AW: Das Angeln mit dem toten Köderfisch*

Tolle Montage! Eine weitere Erfahrung meinerseits: Gerade jetzt im Winter kann man auch auf Zander handlange KöFis nehmen. Im Sommer sind kleine KöFis meist besser. Wie angelt ihr bei schlammigen Boden? Welche Bebleiung, Montagen und Tricks habt ihr bei schlammigen Boden beim Ansitzangeln? MfG, euer Anglersuchti
PS. Hat niemand Lust einen Bericht seines letzten Angelausflugs zu schreiben? Wäre sicher toll. Man könnte ihm dann auch Tipps geben was wir anders machen würden. Ich kann derzeit keinen Bericht schreiben da bei mir die Saison fertig ist. Im Mai geht es spätestens wieder los. Bis da freue ich mich hier zu schreiben. Bis bald, und Petri Heil


----------



## Reborn84 (19. November 2010)

*AW: Das Angeln mit dem toten Köderfisch*

Hm seid ihr erfolgreicher mit dem Drachko-System oder dem Jim-Vincent-"System gegenüber dem Gummifischen? Ich wollte das Köfi System letztes Jahr schon ausprobieren aber hab eher negative Meinungen an meinem Gewässer gekriegt und es dann garnicht erst probiert :/. wobei ich das schon sehr interessant finde ^^.


----------



## sevone (19. November 2010)

*AW: Das Angeln mit dem toten Köderfisch*



Reborn84 schrieb:


> Ich wollte das Köfi System letztes Jahr schon ausprobieren aber hab eher negative Meinungen an meinem Gewässer gekriegt und es dann garnicht erst probiert :/. wobei ich das schon sehr interessant finde ^^.



Es gibts wenige leute, die überhaupt mal mit Köderfischen am System angeln.
Probiers einfach aus, dann wirst du sehen, ob das an deinem Gewässer erfolgreich ist, oder nicht. Generell ist der nätürliche Köder überall dort eine interessante Alternative, wo viel mit Kunstköder gefischt wird.


----------



## Valentin05 (20. November 2010)

*AW: Das Angeln mit dem toten Köderfisch*

hi Boardies!

ich habe im letzten Blinker vom Dropshotten auf Zander gelesen.
habt ihr da schon erfahrungen damit gemacht??

lg und petri heil!


----------



## Anglersuchti (21. November 2010)

*AW: Das Angeln mit dem toten Köderfisch*

Hallo Valentin, ja ich habe schon probiert mit DS auf Zander zu angeln. Bis jetzt hat es noch nicht funktioniert. Allerdings habe ich es erst 3 mal ausprobiert. Andere sagen man fängt gut damit. Probiere es einfach aus, Petri Heil, Anglersuchti


----------



## Valentin05 (22. November 2010)

*AW: Das Angeln mit dem toten Köderfisch*

Ich weiß das hätte da eigentlich nicht reingehört aber trotzdem vielen dank für die Antwort 

gruß Valentin


----------



## Frosch38 (23. November 2010)

*AW: Das Angeln mit dem toten Köderfisch*

Ich baue mir meine Systeme seit Jahren selber und wurde nie Enttäuscht. 

 Kostenlos *Bilder & Dateien hochladen* mit www.Bilder-Hochladen.net - Einfach & Schnell 21% 
	
 






 Kostenlos *Bilder & Dateien hochladen* mit www.Bilder-Hochladen.net - Einfach & Schnell 21%


----------



## Anglersuchti (23. November 2010)

*AW: Das Angeln mit dem toten Köderfisch*

Ich habe so ein ähnliches System wie dein oberes. Nur gibt es ein Problem, wenn ich den Metallbügel in mein Rotauge schiebe und die Haken und den Kupferdraht ordnungsgemäß befestige, ragt nach 5 Würfen die Spitze des Metallbügels aus der Oberseite des KöFis hinter dem Kopf heraus. Das gefällt mir nicht. Deswegen glaube ich ist es am bestem man lötet eine kleine Metallkugel auf die Drahtspitze. Dies werde ich mir nächstes Jahr bauen. Ich hoffe diese Idee kann euch auch helfen. Viel Spaß bei angeln und Petri Heil.


----------



## angler1996 (23. November 2010)

*AW: Das Angeln mit dem toten Köderfisch*

nimm ne Plasteperle und kleb die auf, fertig
Gruß A.


----------



## Frosch38 (23. November 2010)

*AW: Das Angeln mit dem toten Köderfisch*

Ist bei mir noch nicht passiert. Liegt vielleicht auch daran das der Draht zustark nach aussen gebogen ist.


----------



## RobJeremy (25. November 2010)

*AW: Das Angeln mit dem toten Köderfisch*

Ich hatte mein Köderfischspinnsystem so gebaut, dass 2 Drillinge, bzw. 1 Einfachhaken und 1 Drilling den Fisch festhalten. Den Einfachhaken habe ich wie ein Jigkopf beim Gufi am Kopf bzw. vorderen Teil der Wirbelsäule fixiert. Den anderen Drilling habe ich an der Flanke des Köfis platziert. Auf der Mitte des Vorfachs habe ich noch ein Kugelbei fixiert. Tritt das Blei auf Grund auf, taumelt der Fisch noch langsam hinterher, bis er auch auf Grund angekommen ist. Nachteil an dem System ist ein immens hoher Köfi-Verbrauch, da der Haken irgendwann durch den Kopf des Köfis reißt und es bei Hängern meist ein Genickbruch gibt. 

Das Problem 1

Werde es am WE mal mit toter Markrele auf Grund versuchen und mal berichten, wie es gelaufen ist.


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (25. November 2010)

*AW: Das Angeln mit dem toten Köderfisch*

Selber bauen ist mir zu blöd geworden  Fische fast nur noch mit Drackowitch, Wikam oder A.S.O. Alle zu empfehlen.

Gruß aus dem verschneiten Bayern


----------



## Plieten_Fischer (25. November 2010)

*AW: Das Angeln mit dem toten Köderfisch*

Ich angel jetzt 2-3 Jahre- und zunehmend immer öfter mit dem köfi am System. Habe auch schon diverse Fertigsysteme aus dem Laden ausprobiert und festgestellt: viel zu kompliziert... Ich verwende daher jetzt zum Köfi-angeln ausschließlich Doppeldrilling-Systeme. Die kann man im Laden kaufen, ich binde die mir aber selber.Hier gibts keine Drahthaken, Kupferdrähte, Holzstücke, die dem Fischchen oral oder anal eingeführt werden- kein schnickschnack =).Je nach Größe der Köfis wähle ich auch die Größe des Systems/der Haken, je nach Tiefe- das Bleigewicht, was ich ca. 5 cm vor den ersten Haken anbringe oder auch als Wickelblei direkt um den ersten (nicht zweiten!,ist schlecht)Drilling wickle. 
Der vordere Drilling wird in den Schädelknochen gesteckt, aber vorsichtig, dass der dabei nicht bricht- dann reißt der Köfi nach wenigen Würfen ab. Der hintere wird irgindwo hinten eingestochen, aber so, dass das Stahlvorfach zwischen beiden Haken keine Spannung hat- denn das beeinflusst das Laufverhalten nachteilig!
Die Köderführung unterscheidet sich (bei mir) grundlegend von der Führung von Gufis oder Jerks: ich mache keine starke, ruckartige jerks, sondern eher ganz kurze, leichte Zupfer- davon etwa 8-10 Stück zwischen den kurzen Pausen. Wichtig für mich ist auch, dass bevor man einen neuer Köfi auswirft, sich erstmal das Laufverhalten anschaut- denn es sind ja natürliche Köder, und so ist jeder anders in seinem Bewegungsverhalten und braucht eine abgestimmte Köderführung. für mich läuft ein köfi dann perfekt, wenn er sich beim zupfen voll durchbiegt, also nicht steif ist, und etwas geneigt läuft- so blitzt seine Flanke bei jedem Zupfer verführerisch auf!
der Anhieb wird bei der Montage sofort gesetzt, bzw. noch einmal nachgesetzt und sitzt meistens bombig! =)


----------



## RobJeremy (26. November 2010)

*AW: Das Angeln mit dem toten Köderfisch*



Plieten_Fischer schrieb:


> Ich angel jetzt 2-3 Jahre- und zunehmend immer öfter mit dem köfi am System. Habe auch schon diverse Fertigsysteme aus dem Laden ausprobiert und festgestellt: viel zu kompliziert... Ich verwende daher jetzt zum Köfi-angeln ausschließlich Doppeldrilling-Systeme. Die kann man im Laden kaufen, ich binde die mir aber selber.Hier gibts keine Drahthaken, Kupferdrähte, Holzstücke, die dem Fischchen oral oder anal eingeführt werden- kein schnickschnack =).Je nach Größe der Köfis wähle ich auch die Größe des Systems/der Haken, je nach Tiefe- das Bleigewicht, was ich ca. 5 cm vor den ersten Haken anbringe oder auch als Wickelblei direkt um den ersten (nicht zweiten!,ist schlecht)Drilling wickle.
> Der vordere Drilling wird in den Schädelknochen gesteckt, aber vorsichtig, dass der dabei nicht bricht- dann reißt der Köfi nach wenigen Würfen ab. Der hintere wird irgindwo hinten eingestochen, aber so, dass das Stahlvorfach zwischen beiden Haken keine Spannung hat- denn das beeinflusst das Laufverhalten nachteilig!
> Die Köderführung unterscheidet sich (bei mir) grundlegend von der Führung von Gufis oder Jerks: ich mache keine starke, ruckartige jerks, sondern eher ganz kurze, leichte Zupfer- davon etwa 8-10 Stück zwischen den kurzen Pausen. Wichtig für mich ist auch, dass bevor man einen neuer Köfi auswirft, sich erstmal das Laufverhalten anschaut- denn es sind ja natürliche Köder, und so ist jeder anders in seinem Bewegungsverhalten und braucht eine abgestimmte Köderführung. für mich läuft ein köfi dann perfekt, wenn er sich beim zupfen voll durchbiegt, also nicht steif ist, und etwas geneigt läuft- so blitzt seine Flanke bei jedem Zupfer verführerisch auf!
> der Anhieb wird bei der Montage sofort gesetzt, bzw. noch einmal nachgesetzt und sitzt meistens bombig! =)



Dann benutzt du ja die gleiche Montage wie ich. Hast du dann auch so ein immens hohen Köfi-Verbrauch?

VG


----------

